

C graffiti - ca98am79
http://www.boingboing.net/2009/10/09/c-graffiti.html

======
mustpax
At an initial glance it looks like a forkbomb, but it isn't. The program is
never going to get past:

    
    
        for (;;) {
            printf blah blah
        }
    

So the fork() call is only going to get executed once. It just fills your
screen with lots of text, which doesn't "fuck yo memry."

~~~
dmoney
But wouldn't the forked process also fork another process (which would do the
same...), thus, eventually "fucking yo memry"?

~~~
thwarted
Nope, only a single child process is created, and the parent and child go into
an infinite loop. And two processes stuck in finite loops do not fucked memry
make.

~~~
irrelative
Indeed. Only twice as much "damage" as one process stuck in an infinite loop.

------
tptacek
It's funny. I saw this on Boing Boing earlier today, and I thought to myself,
"you know one of the things I like about Hacker News is that this wouldn't
rate a place on the front page on Hacker News".

~~~
boredguy8
Yeah, things have gotten worse lately, and up 'till about the last week, I was
an ardent defender of "everything's just fine." C'est la vie.

I think one small part of the problem is that you can never be hurt by having
a bad submission, and there's a risk of payoff, so why not submit something.
Then, once it's here, even a few clicks can get front page payoff.

------
nitrogen
Be sure to check out the "Story of Mel," linked from one of the comments on
the article:

<http://www.cs.utah.edu/~elb/folklore/mel.html>

A bit more HN worthy than the buggy graffiti, perhaps.

------
omouse
most awful piece of graffiti ever, more so than people who have stupid tags.

~~~
throw_away
agreed. a broken php template would have been much more funny and meaningful.

~~~
raintrees
Wow, tough crowd... :)

